# What was that bang?



## janrich (Dec 4, 2008)

I was in Alvaiazere yesterday (Friday) and about 2.30 -3pm there was a huge explosion. Friends in Ansiao told me last night they heard it there too. Anyone know what is was?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Omostra dropped his wallet.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Silvers...you crack me up! 

I've searched the internet and can't find anything about an explosion in Alvaiazere -curious to know if it was planned blasting of some sort. That same kind of thing happened while we were in another area a few months ago and the locals told us it was planned. Seems that some kinds of construction or mining require some "big bang" help at times.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

silvers said:


> Omostra dropped his wallet.


lol....it wouldnt make that much noise, i have not been given my pocket moneyy yet...

Perhaps it was at the Quarry just out of Alvaiazere, Jan, maybe blasting some stone out.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"He doesn't carry a wallet ! "Keeps it all in his piggy bank !


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> "He doesn't carry a wallet ! "Keeps it all in his piggy bank !



What do you mean ALL!! iam just a poor estate agent.......what i have would fit in a matchbox...


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Derek

Matchbox we have a new line in big matchboxs how many would you like

Peter


----------

